# Computer turns on by itself after being shut down correctly



## losttsol

Make sure there isn't anything in the task scheduler. After that, it sounds like it could be a hardware problem.


----------



## bajer29

I'll have to do that when I get home from work. Would you have any ideas of what component it could be?


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I'll have to do that when I get home from work. Would you have any ideas of what component it could be?


If the mains are on all the time, there also could be a slight surge straight to the mobo power connector that's causing the system to turn on.


----------



## rdr09

maybe the power switch is malfuntioning. another thing is to check if it is plugged on the right pins on the mobo. double check your mobo's manual.


----------



## YtKwonG

did someone click your mouse by any chance? and does the electricity at home trip often?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> Make sure there isn't anything in the task scheduler. After that, it sounds like it could be a hardware problem.


I just physically checked all tasks in the task scheduler and they seem to be be fine. I see nothing fishy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> If the mains are on all the time, there also could be a slight surge straight to the mobo power connector that's causing the system to turn on.


What do you mean by "mains"? I will check my connections to the mobo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> maybe the power switch is malfuntioning. another thing is to check if it is plugged on the right pins on the mobo. double check your mobo's manual.


Hmmm... I will check the power switch wires/ pins, but they haven't given me this problem in the past. I guess it's never too late.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YtKwonG*
> 
> did someone click your mouse by any chance? and does the electricity at home trip often?


The mouse and all other peripherals are set to not wake the computer from hibernation or sleep. I did, however, disable "Allow wake timers" in the power options. Maybe this will help? *Crosses fingers!*

I will update tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## F8AL

Sounds like a CPU problem :| but that could be just my experiences . Does it turn off while your using the pc ?


----------



## truckerguy

the 3 things that dose this is

1) the motherboard
2) the mother board is being grounded out to the case,,very rare
3) the PSU

what I would do is remove the mobo from the case place it on a hand towel hook it up and run it this way. If it still dose it you will need a spare know good psu run it with it if it still dose it its the board


----------



## DarkPhoenix

Only thing I haven't seen mentioned is to check in the BIOS and make sure you have the power on after power failure turned off.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPhoenix*
> 
> Only thing I haven't seen mentioned is to check in the BIOS and make sure you have the power on after power failure turned off.


I will take a look at that next, thanks.


----------



## sacram

My systems at work are behaving similarly. These are HP DC7900 towers with Win7 Pro that have Intel chips by the way. I have at least 5 users that are doing a complete shutdown via the windows interface (Not pushing the power button) at night, and when they come back in the morning the systems are on and ready to be logged into. This just started happening in the last week or so....no changes made to the machines that I know of other than possibly some windows updates. I'm stumped on this one.


----------



## bajer29

Well, I did everything you guys suggested and I'm still baffled as what it could be. I even went a step further and formatted. Still, before I even got everything installed again, the darn thing turned on this morning (with a fresh Windows install). So I guess I can rule out it being software. Now the only thing that I can think of is I added a new wireless LAN device since my onboard NIC was fried in a storm a couple weeks ago. Even then my computer would turn on VERY rarely by itself.

I'm guessing it's HW. I'll start by removing the wireless adapter at night when I power down and see if that helps. Other than that, maybe it's the PSU?

I'm stumped








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sacram*
> 
> My systems at work are behaving similarly. These are HP DC7900 towers with Win7 Pro that have Intel chips by the way. I have at least 5 users that are doing a complete shutdown via the windows interface (Not pushing the power button) at night, and when they come back in the morning the systems are on and ready to be logged into. This just started happening in the last week or so....no changes made to the machines that I know of other than possibly some windows updates. I'm stumped on this one.


Did you try the suggestions they gave me above? Maybe you're a lucky one and can fix it through BIOS. Other than that, I'm with you bud.


----------



## rdr09

have you made sure that the boxes are unchecked?



go to . . .

Control Panel>Device Manger>Network adapters>"Wireless Device">Power Management

click ok.


----------



## jason387

The ghost machine that turns itself on and off is a fairly common problem. When a computer mysteriously does this, it's a BIOS issue. If you are unfamiliar with the system BIOS, read a couple of the previous articles about changing BIOS settings and be sure to see the note below.

You typically enter BIOS by restarting your computer and immediately pressing the Delete key repeatedly until you enter the BIOS Utility Screen (usually in blue). The fix is fairly easy.

1. Once in BIOS, go to Power Options (refer to the owner's manual if you do not know where it is).

2. Scroll down to Wake On LAN and/or Wake On Ring and change them to Disable. This will prevent Scroll down to Wake on LAN and / or Wake on Ring and Change them to DISABLE
This will prevent the computer from being able to come out of its power down mode whenever the phone rings or if LAN activity occurs (ie: you have another computer in the house on a network and someone logs on to the network from there).

Press F10 and choose YES to save settings and exit. Your system restarts and the problem should be fixed.


----------



## urbanman2004

I had the same problem. Come to find out, a faulty power supply was the cause.


----------



## ar3f

Not clear what are the needed peripherals - since you say you disabled the "unneeded" ones.
Guess it's easier to list some of possible culprits and see what's been checked:

1. BIOS settings to turn on computer:
a. at a certain time, or on some schedule
b. boot from LAN OS - from another device on the network (WiFi too?)
c. wake up on Magic Packet - goes with b, might be enabled in the device (e.g. Ethernet card) properties sheet.
d. turn on on some keyboard/mouse action; a mere desk trepidation might move the mouse, for example

2. OS or other software requests for boot:
a. Windows update
b. maintenance schedule such as backup, defrag, other app (mallware) requesting network access
c. Power profiles settings
d. live USB ports

3. Hardware issues:
a. PSU - some capacitor, power spikes from the land line.
b. CPU - as stated above
c. ?

I would start by disconnecting all peripherals, network cables, attached storage, monitor, WiFi cards and reattaching one at a time.


----------

